

Heroku Privacy Policy Has an Application Error - dkroy

http://policy.heroku.com/privacy
======
TommyDANGerous
Lol I love catching stuff like this, especially for Yelp and Google.

~~~
dkroy
Haha, yeah I was just going to read it for once, and boom found it.

